# Spain - Part 7 and last



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Our decision on our route home from Spain was to go and have a look at the Millau Bridge and then travel further east across the Ardeche to Annecy for our final few days and then make a dash for Calais. We wanted to use the Gorge du Tarn as part of our route to Annecy but, from a previous visit, I was aware of some low tunnels on the gorge road and our map showed one of these to be only 3.3 metres high. With a top box on, I considered this just too much of a risk and we decide on an alternate route.

We left El Delfin on a bright sunny morning. We stopped briefly at the Carrefour Express in Torella de Montgri for some last minute purchases. It doesn't look like you can park here but there is plenty of room at the back of the store for a motorhome.

After filling up with fuel we headed for the autoroute, joining it at Figueres, junction 3, for the short drive over the Pyrenees into France. The toll charge was 1.80 euros and it avoids the enforced slow drive behind the many trucks using the N11. We then continued on the A9 to Bessan where we joined the toll free A75 to Millau. The toll to Bessen from the Spanish border came to 15.80 euros. We left the A75 at the junction before the bridge and took the N9 into Millau. There is a view point on this road and it is worth stopping here if you can. There is limited space for large vehicles but there is an excellent view of Millau, the bridge, and the surrounding mountains that dominate the area. We night stopped at Camping Les Deux Rivieres for 11.90 euros, without electricity. This was only 6 euros a night more than the aire, but we had a large level pitch on the banks of the Tarn and enjoyed a warm pleasant evening sat by the river watching a lone fly fisherman as the sun sank slowly behind the trees and buildings on the opposite bank. My last can of ice cold Guinness was much appreciated on the warmest evening so far experienced this trip.

Les Deux Rivieres is a small level site amongst tall trees next to a bridge over the Tarn. It is within waking distance of the town and is perfectly adequate for a short stay although there is some road noise.

In the early morning we took the D992 to Albi which leads under the Millau Bridge where there is a bridge visitors centre. It was not open until 10 a.m. but we took our photos and pulled into the adjacent Intermarche supermarket car park for more photos and to fill up with fuel. We then set off on the long drive to Annecy.

Our planned route was to return to the A75 without crossing the bridge, then take the N88 to Mende and Pradelles, the N102 to Aubenas, the N104 to Privas and the autoroutes A7. A49 and A41 to complete the last sections of the journey to Annecy.

We took the N9 north out of Millau. This is no longer signed but is still a good road up to the north side of the Millau Bridge where it merges with the A75. After a short trip up the A75 we returned to the old road for its scenic value to try and join the N88 for Mende and Pradelles but at the turn off to the N88 we were stopped by a well built Gendarme who advised the N88 to Mende was "ferme" and we would have to detour via Marvejois and the N108. Not a good start to a long journey.

Once back on the N88 the road winds its way steadily uphill through a wooded and a sometimes rocky landscape reminiscent of some parts of Wales. The route is not overly steep and I was quite amazed to find at one point on our way to Pradelles we were at 1265 metres. However, it is not a route you can rush and it seemed to take for ever to get to Pradelles. Here on the N102 the route levels off and there is a fine view looking back across Lac Naussac. Its a bit of a shock to emerge from the forest of this flat area to find yourself looking across a mountainous area whose peaks are at the same height as the road you are on and a glance down reveals a very high steep sided valley. You then realise how high you are! Along one side of the valley the N102 twists and turns in a steep descent through some interesting villages following the course of the valley and the River Ardeche to Aubenas. The N104 climbs quickly out of Aubenas to Privas and then descends into the Rhone valley. It's a great scenic but tiring drive up to this point with the final sections to Annecy becoming less interesting.

There had been little traffic until we reached the Rhone valley but we encountered heavy traffic on the A7 and at other points on the remainder of the route. We crawled through Annecy to our chosen site, Municipal Le Belvedere, to arrive tired and over an hour later than expected. It had been an arduous journey on another hot sunny day but the next four days proved it was well worth it.

Municipal Le Belvedere is a terraced site on a steep wooded hillside overlooking Annecy and the lake. There are stunning views from the site but it is a steep descent into Annecy or to the lake side. It was claimed it was a 10 minute walk into Annecy from the rear of the site down a stepped track. We could not use this route and it was just over a mile downhill to the lake side via the road. It was an exhausting walk coming back after a day out round the lake side or in town. You can park a motorhome in a couple of car parks in the Marquisats area of the lake but being a weekend, we observed these full on the days of our visit. There is a bus, but only in the peak months of July and August. We spent three nights here, spending one day visiting the charming town of Annecy and its lake side and the other day walking along the lake side to the adjacent village of Sevrier where we had a long lunch in a lakeside restaurant and a walk back. If you have not been to Annecy I can thoroughly recommend it. It is a beautiful and interesting location with plenty to see and do.

We just couldn't face another day of having to walk back to site, so with the busy weekend period over and on our third day we decided to check out of the site and explore round the lake with the motorhome. We drove along the lake frontage of Annecy and down the eastern side of the lake until we came to the turn off to the Col de la Forclaz. The tourist office had told us there was a magnificent view of the lake from the top but I was a little hesitant about taking this road shown on my map as narrow and twisty with gradients greater than 13 percent. Noting that the restriction was 19 tons, I buried my reservations on its suitability for our large vehicle and up we went the 10Kms to the summit about 700 metres above the lake. Yes it is twisty and there are a few narrow bits but there is a good view of the road ahead on these sections and ample opportunity to avoid oncoming traffic. Nevertheless, I was grateful for the quiet weekday and I think we only met a couple of cars travelling in the opposite direction before we reached the top. What a view, even though a little hazy! It was so quiet, parking was not a problem. We took our photos, had an inexpensive coffee on the terrace of a café, poked our noses in the souvenir shop and then boldly set off down the 11Kms of the other side. I was even more thankful for the lack of traffic on this section for it had many narrow areas and it would have been better to go down the way we had come up. We emerged unscathed and unflustered back on the main road and set off up the busier western side of the lake. At the southern end of the lake we spotted a nice looking lake side campsite, "Le Lac Bleu" and it was open. It was now past lunch time and finding the rest of the lake side road not quite so interesting on a beautiful hot sunny day, we stopped at a supermarket in Sevrier, bought some wine, meat to BBQ, some strawberries, crème fresh and one of those delicious fruit tarts the French are so good at making, and returned to Le Lac Bleu, where for 20.50 euros with electric, we chose a lake side pitch to die for and settled in for the rest of the day with the other four outfits on site. To say we had an idyllic afternoon and evening BBQ is not an over statement.

The next day we regretfully set off for Calais. I wanted to avoid Geneva and the toll roads as much as possible so took the N508 to Belegarde, then the N206 and the "D" roads to Gex where we picked up the N5 to cross the Jura mountains to Dijon and then took the N71 to Clerey which is just south of Troyes. Here we night stopped on Municipal Les Terres Rouges for 13.50 euros with electricity so I could watch the Manchester United verse AC Milan football match. From Troyes we took the "D" roads north to Sezane, Chateau Thierry, Soissons and St Quentin where we joined the A26 for a toll charge of 17.20 euros for the last 110 miles to Calais to catch the ferry. These last two days were the hottest of the trip with the thermometer recording 30C on both days. Since leaving Cambrils in Spain 2 weeks ago we had encounted unbroken sunshine which lasted even to Dover but quickly disappeared as we drove along the M20 for home with the windscreen crack a half inch bigger but still intact.

It turned out not to be such a bad trip after all and we have the obligatory tan to show for it.

I will be posting this blog of our trip as one continuous article with photos on my web site at www.wheelgotravelling.info/Spain2007.html as soon as I have time.

peedee


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A fascinating read - thanks for sharing the experience.



peedee said:


> . ............. and one of those delicious fruit tarts the French are so good at making
> 
> peedee


Mmmm - both Sainsbury's and Waitrose sometimes attempt making them - they look OK but they just don't taste the same.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Wicked report and thanks for that. El Delphin we have been too twice. I was thinking that if it is 30c in April, God help us in August. We too enjoyed Annecy. A must visit for everyone. Looking forward to pics when you have a mo and many thanks for an interesting read.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Pete, I have not read the other six parts yet. I'll wait till there on your site. 

I must be the only motorhomer who has not been over that bridge yet  .

Got back from China on Sunday, still feeling the effects of the three week endurance test 8O 8O 

Don


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

Thanks for sharing your experience with us, it sounded very nice I look forward to seeing the pic's.

Ron


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

A great read. We too have done the trip over the hills via Pradelles(?), where we had a 3 course meal + cheese and a half litre of wine (not too bad) for 10 euros! Little village cafe/bar packed with locals on a Sunday lunchtime - must be good. Pays to keep away from the tourist traps  

Route is not too bad, but needs time. We promise ourselves a return trip with stops en route the next time.

Delighted to say we are off for 6 weeks on Monday to follow the sun in France. 

Trying to tidy the house, check all necessaries aboard the MH, etc.etc. so thanks for reminding us what we have in store.

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Nice one Pete, I have not read the other six parts yet. I'll wait till there on your site.
> 
> I must be the only motorhomer who has not been over that bridge yet  .
> 
> ...


You should not have tried to climb over that wall they have in China Don!

I have put my blog on my web site this evening with a photo gallery.
Click >here<

I didn't go over the bridge, thought I would be different and went under it instead.

They were supposed to replace my windscreen today but brought the wrong replacement along. Apparently there is a difference between a sprinter van and a sprinter cab chassis! They didn't find out until they had removed the damaged one so the van is in a worse state now than before.

Replacement now scheduled for Monday afternoon.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Pete, I have not read the other six parts yet. I'll wait till there on your site.
> ...


Hi Pete,

As always a very good write up.

I had the same windscreen problem a few years ago with the Liaka on the Iveco chassis it was a nightmare.

We never climbed over the wall we just had a gentle stroll along it 8O










Safe travelling

Don


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Just read parts 1 to 7. Very interesting indeed, and thanks for taking the time and effort to share it with us all.

I am off to your website to now have a look at the piccies. :lol: 

Jock.


----------

